# I got a new SHTFZEEOTWAWKIWROL pistol



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

CZ P-09, holds 19+1 rounds. 9mm. It is a heavy gun, full sized service pistol. It's getting a light and laser combo. The only down side of it so far is finding a holster for it. I have a Condor Tornado drop leg coming for range and hiking use. The LGS had a holster that it fits that is leather, but would not fit a light if mounted. The light is quick removal, not sure if I would be able to CC this pistol anyways.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Good score!

Just did a quick read on the reviews and they are good.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Holsters should never be an issue. If you want, I'd be happy to recommend a few companies that make amazing custom kydex. In fact I will anyways:

Bravo Concealment · Bravo Concealment
JM Custom Kydex AIWB Holster

Never owned a CZ. I prefer S&W M&Ps when it comes to daily carry tupperware, but I've never heard bad about he CZs either.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Great Job on the Pistol. I like the Light for sure, very necessary. 

But before you spend some money on a laser, see if you can rent one from a range and shoot it. I do not like to shoot with lasers. Maybe because I never trained with one but 7 or 8 years ago I bought a .380 with a laser and hate the laser. Luckily the .380 is a backup weapon (or sometimes summer clothing light carry weapon) and other than once or twice a year at the range, only used if someone is sitting on my chest attempting to beat my brains in while they are wearing their hoodie, the laser will not be necessary at point blank.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Out of curiosity… the heading, what does it mean? I'm lost after SHTF


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

SHTFZEEOTWAWKIWROL

ShHitTheFan ZombieEpidemic (actually guessing on that one) End Of The World As We Know It, Without Rule Of Law.

I hate acronyms.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Zombies? hahaha ok thanks


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I personally like little acronyms ladies. They are usually limber and jump around a lot. You see them at circuses and cheerleading competition and the summer olympics I think.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

TorontoGal said:


> Zombies? hahaha ok thanks


Shhh! Don't tell, but I will tell you the secret of what Zombies means................................Swear you won't tell?
.
.
.
.
.
.
Zombies are those citizens of the cities who are on drugs. Illegal or prescription. You know, those people who hear voices in their heads if they don't take their pills? Or the addict that is strung out on meth? 
Think about those types wandering about the streets after the drug pipeline is shut off.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Makes sense


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Okay so today the Condor Tornado holster, laser light combo and a unrelated to the light/laser and holster item, a Condor Nalgene bottle holster all came in. First saw something similar while at Field and Stream store, it was a 5.11. 5.11 was kind expensive and less versatile. The bottle fits inside and can be nested with a SS cup, it has insulation around the outside and a pouch on the outside 4"X7"x2" that could hold a small FAK, food source, fire source, water pure stuff etc completely strapped for attachment to a molle system.


----------



## Blacktimberwolf (Sep 13, 2014)

A CZ is the right pill for that guys, or better, has the right pills.(zombies)


----------

